# Gumbo Side Dishes



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Guys/Gals,

Every year I cook gumbo for my sons B-Day party and I always am looking for new ideas as far as side dishes and such!! What do you typically have with your Gumbo??


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

White rice, fresh French bread and Tabasco.

Gumbo don't need no side dish.

But seeing as how it's for your sons party, maybe some fresh cornbread, fried shrimp, fried pickles... Just throwin stuff out there for you. Bacon wrapped chicken breast with a sliver of jalapeño inside cooked on the grill?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> White rice, fresh French bread and Tabasco.
> 
> Gumbo don't need no side dish.
> 
> But seeing as how it's for your sons party, maybe some fresh cornbread, fried shrimp, fried pickles... Just throwin stuff out there for you. Bacon wrapped chicken breast with a sliver of jalapeño inside cooked on the grill?


you forgot filé


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> you forgot filé


We stir in the file' in the pot right before serving. How do you use it?


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

you cant go wrong with fried pickles...


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Duck Gumbo and the side would be crawfish with corn taters and onions. That will make you slap your moma.


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about doing away with the white rice and making some dirty rice what do you think?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Dirty rice would maybe conflict with the flavor of the gumbo?
Mrs Soap made gumbo tonite. I usually prefer plain white rice with my gumbo, but tonite, we cooked the rice in chicken broth instead of just water. I like Knorr's boulion cubes. Use 1 1/2 cube per 1 cup of rice and 2 cups of water. Gives it a nice flavor and worked well with the chicken and sausage gumbo. With a seafood gumbo I might use Knorr's shrimp boullion to cook the rice.

Just my .02


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no - white rice with gumbo.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*you name it...it goes*

French Bread,Potato Salad,Boil Eggs(in your gumbo)...fried fish,hushpuppies.....crackers with butter on top...crabs, raw oysters with homemade horseradish sauce with a twist of lemon,,,,LETS EAT..


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Maybe a big pot of jambalaya? If you're making seafood gumbo; make a chicken and sausage jambalaya.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

crackers


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Budlight


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't make it confusing....white rice & french bread....I like to whip up some garlic butter to gently top the french bread, & have an abundant supply of sub-thermic Shiner Bock readily available before, during, & after the meal...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*shrimp brochette*

I make shrimp brochette skewers on the pit with home made garlic butter.

Take shrimp and a slice of jalapeno pepper, pepper jack cheese, wrapped in bacon, brushed with the butter on the pit.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Being from Gueydan, LA we always had white rice with every meal ! And on Friday nite I will serve my chicken and sausage gumbo over white rice with warm french bread and warm potato salad! My mother would be proud!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

It's gotta be white rice, or even brown rice because it's better for you, but never dirty rice. 

If anyone can tell me where to find real French bread in this area, please let me know. There is a severe shortage of anything that even comes close West of the Sabine.  I can get good gumbo here, but the bread simply cannot be had.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

coachlaw said:


> It's gotta be white rice, or even brown rice because it's better for you, but never dirty rice.
> 
> If anyone can tell me where to find real French bread in this area, please let me know. There is a severe shortage of anything that even comes close West of the Sabine.  I can get good gumbo here, but the bread simply cannot be had.[/QUOTE
> 
> Our Kroger (518) bakery here in Pearland has come up with a tolerable version. It's probably not the thick crust, heavy knead you're used to, but we like it. It is much easier than digging out the bread maker & mixing it up from scratch (which I would have to do for guests coming in from East of the Sabine as not to get critiqued too hard)...My wife combines the french & sourdough mixes when she makes it from scratch....my personal favorite


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

white rice, and a big dollop of potato salad plopped right in the middle of the bowl of gumbo.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Gumbo


Homeade CORNBREAD


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I like a little Gumbo on the side of my Gumbo.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Rice, you can choose your own color, potato salad and french bread........


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

a brisket!!!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

rodsnscrews said:


> Being from Gueydan, LA we always had white rice with every meal ! And on Friday nite I will serve my chicken and sausage gumbo over white rice with warm french bread and warm potato salad! My mother would be proud!


Now there's someone that knows what to serve; exactly what I was thinking since I grew up in LA also. BTW, wife has ancestors from Gueydan. Visited there a couple years ago to do research.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*blackened trout*

Blackened fish is nice because you can just throw it in your bowl or on the side.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Buttered Crackers!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Melon said:


> Buttered & Spiced Crackers!


There,...that sounds even better

+ *1 *XL Bowl


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

DANO said:


> There,...that sounds even better
> 
> + *1 *XL Bowl


The spice belongs in the gumbo Homer! lol


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Tiny said:


> I like a little Gumbo on the side of my Gumbo.


 I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Melon said:


> The spice belongs in the gumbo Homer! lol


LOL !! live a little,.. put some on the buttered crackers.

do deedee da dum dee da,...I gotta re-load,...


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

catndahats said:


> white rice, and a big dollop of potato salad plopped right in the middle of the bowl of gumbo.


Oh yeah!!! X2


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Gumbo + Hot French Bread + Shrimp Cocktail with good hot red sauce...

Coach....I get my French bread from Schwans Home Delivery....They call it French Bagetts...3 to the bag...
7 minutes in toaster oven and you are good to go...
Schwans has a great website...Each loaf is about 12 inches long...Kinda po boy size...Keeps well in freezer...


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

I take ears of corn broken in 1/2 and drop them in my pot off gumbo for about 20 mins before its done. People think its crazy but they sure eat
em up. they take on a good gumbo flavor.
Then I like crackers or cornbread on the side & jasmine rice in my gumbo.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Ice Cold Beer iz da best sidedish dat I hav found


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

White rice and French bread. And file' to add to the bowl.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

More gumbo.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

boudain, crab fingers, oysters or shrimp en brochett, oyster dressing, oyster on half shell, soft shell crab. Can't go any further, getting to hungry. Good Luck with the gumbo.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I believe it is in the ****-*** code of conduct that says the only side dish allowed is freshly made, still warm potato salad....However, there was a recent amendment to this that states, "while frowned upon, the _no potato salad option_ may be selected if you are simultaneously eating leftover gumbo and surfin' 2cool during lunch break at work"...

(good thing I have 2cool open right now, otherwise I'd be in trouble....:smile

SR!



thabeezer said:


> Oh yeah!!! X2


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

coachlaw said:


> It's gotta be white rice, or even brown rice because it's better for you, but never dirty rice.
> 
> If anyone can tell me where to find real French bread in this area, please let me know. There is a severe shortage of anything that even comes close West of the Sabine.  I can get good gumbo here, but the bread simply cannot be had.


Coach you might try some of the Viet Namese stores or bakeries.


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Uh, beer! Shiner Bock here.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

someone have a recipe for this "warm potato salad?" I'm thinking of making some gumbo this weekend.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Hush puppies............ I remember how well they went together at Crazy Cajun near Seabrook.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

usually also make an awesome crawfish dip everyone can munch on while waiting for the dip.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*GumNut and hush puppies*

when i first saw the topic i was glancing through, and had just finshed reading something 24Buds wrote, and had to double take, thought it said "Gumnut Side Dishes":cop: ....

stuffed crab is what i always had with it, not really a side .... but i thnk hush puppies would do ...for some reason bacon sounds good now


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

only 2 sides allowed w/ gumbo

potatoe salad right in the middle 
...or...baked yam.

no exceptions


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Fried Okra - Stiwell's the best. Brown golden then a can of Rotel until juice steams out(no stir) then turn it over. Good in gumbo!
:texasflag


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Pinch of file, and crackers. Put it over rice and cold beer on the side..


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Crab Cakes or crawfish fritters, stuffed Jalapenos, put oysters in the gumbo right before you serve, shrimp cole slaw, boudain.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Gumbo over rice & yellow hominy on the side with a spinach salad


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Fried cornbread cakes.

Make cornbread batter, but instead of baking, get some oil very hot in black iron skillet and spoon in batter and smooth out and and fry on both sides. Easy and tasty.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fried okra, warm french bread and Abita Amber or TurboDog!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Fried cornbread cakes.
> 
> Make cornbread batter, but instead of baking, get some oil very hot in black iron skillet and spoon in batter and smooth out and and fry on both sides. Easy and tasty.


Thats corn dodgers huh???


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Thats corn dodgers huh???


yep !


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

heavy garlic bread crispy with sweet corn relish


----------



## fishhound (Aug 5, 2008)

*brown rice ?????*

I think that there is some kind of law against putting brown rice in gumbo.


----------

